# Pigmy cories + more...



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Got 4 of these guys for my 1.5g nano/photo tank, took some pics, plus a few of the other inhabitants:




























Galaxy Rasbora









Another mini-rasbora


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

nice pics-----especially of the micro rasbora's. So hard to get pics of those guys.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

The galaxy rasbora looks like brook trout!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

SWEET! The brigittae colored up nicely! And I love the pictures of your pygmaeus man hahah. I dunno I just have a real soft spot for the pygmy cories heee.

Do you ever get bothered by the color of the brigittae's gills? Sometimes my fish's gills will become almost scarlet, but they won't show any signs of stress or abnormal behavior. The gills of the otos and habrosus look a nice, healthy, soft pink all the time, so I'm pretty sure it doesn't have to do with water quality. Maybe the gill color is just variable..? Hm.. could be my lighting.... but yeah


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Very nice pics. I love dwarf corys! The microrasboras are also very pretty.

Brian


----------

